# Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

Heut auf Arbeit wollt nen Kollege wissen was Brandungsangeln eigentlich ist.
Ich ihm also erklärt... am Ufer . Dreibein .. 2-3 Ruten usw...... doch dann viel mir ein das es ja noch Seebrücken gibt , das rumlaufen mit der Spinne.......... Das passiert ja auch alles in der Brandung.
Wie also würdet ihr richtiges Brandungsangeln definieren?? Oder gibt’s da keine Unterschiede , bzw macht ihr keine??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Für mich ist Brandungsangeln das Brandungsangeln wo man am Strand steht bei ordentlich Wind mit den Rutenspitzen gen Himmel.
Das andere ist Spinnangeln vom Strand oder Brückenangeln oder Kaiangeln.

Bellybootangeln kann man ja auch nicht mit Kutterangeln vergleichen. 

Glückwunsch zu deiner gelungenen Umfrage. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Hi Jörg,

Nur weiß ich immernoch nicht woran es gelegen hat.....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Für mich ist Brandungsangeln das Brandungsangeln wo man am Strand steht bei ordentlich Wind mit den Rutenspitzen gen Himmel.


So außem Bauch raus , das seh ich genauso.


----------



## henningcl (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

hi 
angeln von der seebrücke und spinne sind doch völlig unterschiedlich.
wobei von der seebr. bedingtes brandungsangeln ist und mit der spinne gar nich.

grüsse


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Ob Seebrücke oder Spinne , beides findet aber in der Brandung statt.
Von der Sache her unlogisch das herauszunehmen. LooL


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Braucht man eigentlich einen Angelschein/Erlaubnisschein um so zu angeln?


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Hier in MV ja. Beides.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Mensch Gunnar, du machst dir ja Gedanken. Wenn ich mit der Spinnrute in der Brandung angel, würde ich das nie Brandungsangeln nennen.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Tja Uli , manchmal sind es nur die unwichtigen Kleinigkeiten die einem beschäftigen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Wie weit vom Ufer weg sind denn die Fische?


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Gute Frage, mal beißen se in 20-30m , mal muß man weit über 100m rauswerfen. Da kommen viele unterschliedliche Dinge zusammen...


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Und wie tief ist es da so nach 20 Metern? Wie steil oder wie langsam wird es denn tiefer? Wie tief ist es in 100m Entfernung?

Viele Fragen, aber diese Angelei interessiert mich!


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Kann man allgemeingültig nicht beantworten. jeder Strand ist anders. Es können 2m aber auch 5-6m sein. Bei Fahrrinnen noch tiefer. bei ner sandbank dann wieder wesentlich flacher. Dann gibts noch ausgebaggerte Stellen.Da gehts dann zügig auf Tiefe.
Beißen können se überall. Wichtig ist den strand zu kennen und nicht blindlings zu werfen. Schnell hat man ne Rinne überworfen und man landet auf ner toten Sandbank. Oder mann wirft 10m zu kurz und landet wieder auf der sandbank , nen Stück vor der fängigen Rinne.......


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ... wo man am Strand steht bei ordentlich Wind mit den Rutenspitzen gen Himmel



Ähem, mit dieser Methode, finde ich, sollte sich Honey auseinandersetzen...|supergri


----------



## isfischer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

hey!!! wer hat meine beitrag geloescht?


----------



## Sleepwalker (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Moin,

man kann Brandungsangeln wie folgt definieren.
1. Das Angeln in der Brandung wird meist mit längeren Ruten betrieben.
Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass die Ruten meisten bei einer Länge von 3,90 bis ca. 4,50 m liegen. (in unseren Gefilden)
Sie sollten weiterhin ein Wurfgewicht von min. 200 g eher mehr aufweisen können.
2. Bei den Rollen zum Brandungsangeln ist darauf zu achten, dass sie einen großen Spulenkern haben. Damit die Schnur schnell von der Spule ablaufen kann und dadurch so wenig wie möglich Reibung erzeugt. (Weitenverlust)
3. Zur Schnur ist zusagen, dass es verschiedenste Möglichkeiten gibt. Man kann entweder mit einer Monofielen oder mit einer geflochtenen Schnur fischen. Bei der Monofielen gibt es sogenannte Keulenschnüre (Taperlines) diese sind so aufgebaut das sie sich von 0,57 mm auf 0,30 mm verjüngen das stärkere Ende dient als Keule damit das Blei / Vorfach beim Wurf nicht abreißt. Bei den geflochten Schnüren sieht es so aus, dass man eine dünne gefochtene als Hauptschnur fischt und eine Keule, Monofiel (Taper Tips) oder Stärkere geflochtenen) davor schaltet. 
4. Des weiteren, wenn man es genau nimmt, fischt man vom trockenen Ufer aus, auch beim Werfen.
Um die Ruten dann abzustellen nimmt man entweder ein Dreibein oder ein Brandungsrutenständer.
5. Als Vorfächer nutzt man Einhaken oder Zweihaken Montagen und ein Blei verschiedenster Ausführungen mit einem Gewicht von ca. 150g - 250 g oder auch schwerer.
Bei wiedrigen Wetterbedigungen werden auch Krallenbleie mit der o.g. Gewichtszahl eingesetzt.
6. Als Köder wird entweder der Seeringelwurm (Mottwurm) oder der Wattwurm benutzt. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Köder, dies sind aber die gängisten.
7. Nun noch etwas zur Wurftechnik, entweder macht man den abgelegten Überkopfwurf oder den Pendelwurf Überkopf. Auf die anderen Wurftechniken will ich nicht weiten eingehen da diese hauptsächlich beim Casting zum Einsatz kommen und in der Brandung zu gefährlich sind wenn man sie nicht beherrscht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir jetzt den Begriff Brandungsangeln etwas näher bringen. Daher zählt meiner Meinung nach das fischen von der Seebrücke sowie das Spinnfischen nicht dazu.

Schöne Grüße
Jens


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



icefischer schrieb:


> hey!!! wer hat meine beitrag geloescht?



In diesem Thema befindet sich nicht ein Beitrag der gelöscht wurde, den könnte ich nemlich sehen. 
Möglicherweise hast du ja in einem der Versuchströöts gepostet die alle beide gelöscht wurden weil sie nicht korrekt waren.


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

@Sleepwalker
schöne Auflistung nur sind deine Schnüre doch etwas sehr dünn :m


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> man kann Brandungsangeln wie folgt definieren.
> 1. Das Angeln in der Brandung wird meist mit längeren Ruten betrieben.
> ...



Das ist ja mal informativ.
Wieviele Fische fängt man denn dabei?
Beissen die im 5-Minuten-Takt?
Sind die Bisse heftig (Freilauf an, Bremse auf)?
Was für Fische beissen da?


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal informativ.


_*Yeap... hat er fein gemacht.*_


> Wieviele Fische fängt man denn dabei?


_*0- ganz viele... kann keiner voraus sagen*_


> Beissen die im 5-Minuten-Takt?


_*Manchmal ja...*_


> Sind die Bisse heftig (Freilauf an, Bremse auf)?


_*Bremse ganz fest und kein Freilauf in der Brandung da zu empfindlich. *_


> Was für Fische beissen da?


_*Plattfische und Dorsch sind die Hauptfische und ab und zu mal ne Meerforelle*_.


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

#6
An einen Durschnittstag nach 8-Stunden angeln hat man 2 Fische gefangen oder 15.

Klar gibt es Tage da beisst nix. Wollte ja nur mal wissen wie so im allgemeinen das Beissverhalten da am Meer ist.


----------



## isfischer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

In diesem Thema befindet sich nicht ein Beitrag der gelöscht wurde, den könnte ich nemlich sehen. 
Möglicherweise hast du ja in einem der Versuchströöts gepostet die alle beide gelöscht wurden weil sie nicht korrekt waren.

ahh ok danke dir fuer die info
gruss
oli


----------



## Doc Plato (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Wie ist denn das Beisverhalten von Plattfischen? Schlägt da die Rutenspitze richtig aus oder ist das nur ganz feines gezuppel?


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Hi Karsten,

Das ist dann eher ein feines Gezupfe. Grade bei Wind und Welle nicht immer leicht mitzubekommen.
 Morgen zB. soll nur wenig Wind sein. Da werd ich mal ne Karpfenangel mitnehmen. Da ist die Bisserkennung wesentlich besser als bei den härteren Brandungsruten...


----------



## Doc Plato (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Danke für die Antwort Gunnar! Aber dann nimm doch besser ne Heavy Feederrute!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Hab aber keine!!
Prinzipel aber ist ne Feederrute bei ruhiger See garnicht so schlecht. Da hab ich schon öfter Angler damit am Strand gesehen.


----------



## Sleepwalker (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Moinsen,

Bzgl. der Bisserkennung, es gibt z.B. die Möglichkeit Stippruten einzusetzen.
Ich habe mir zwei 5,00 m Stippen etwas umgebaut, man biegt sich ein "V" aus Nirodraht und befestigt dieses an der Spitze der Kopfrute da hinein legt man die Schnur von seiner Brandungsrute und schon hat man einen ganz feinen Bissanzeiger. Da erkennt man sogar das zupfen der Krabbler. Du kannst dir aber auch Bissanzeiger aus den Plastezitronen (in denen das Konzentrat drin ist) bauen diese kannst du dann mit Wasser befüllen und somit den Witterungsbedingungen anpassen.
Oder Du baust deinen Spitzenring um. Du nimmst den jetzigen ab und setzt dir stattdessen einen mit einer durchgehenden Hülse auf. In diese Hülse kannst du dann die Fieberglasspitzen z.B. von der Fa. "Dega" einsetzen und hast somit auch eine ganz sensible Bisserkennung.

Hier ein, zwei Beispiele,

http://www.meeresangler.org/pdf-246.pdf

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99351

Schöne Grüße
Jens


----------



## FelixSch (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Oder Du baust deinen Spitzenring um. Du nimmst den jetzigen ab und setzt dir stattdessen einen mit einer durchgehenden Hülse auf. In diese Hülse kannst du dann die Fieberglasspitzen z.B. von der Fa. "Dega" einsetzen und hast somit auch eine ganz sensible Bisserkennung.



Ich habe meine Ruten gebraucht gekauft und eine davon war derart umgerüstet. Ich bin davon nicht sehr begeistert, deswegen werde ich meine, wenn ich mal zeit und Lust dazu habe, wieder auf den originalen Spitzenring umrüsten. Ist mir lieber.
Ich denke, wer ein bisschen Erfahrungen mit der Bisserkennung gesammelt hat und sein Gerät ordentlich und korrekt aufbaut, der braucht einen derartigen Umbau nicht. Dann ist das Erkennen auch feiner Bisse bei etwas härteren Ruten bei mehr Wind und Welle gut machbar.


----------



## Rosi (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Karsten,
> 
> Das ist dann eher ein feines Gezupfe. Grade bei Wind und Welle nicht immer leicht mitzubekommen.
> Morgen zB. soll nur wenig Wind sein. Da werd ich mal ne Karpfenangel mitnehmen. Da ist die Bisserkennung wesentlich besser als bei den härteren Brandungsruten...



Nö, das stimmt nicht ganz. Bei einer mindestens maßigen Flunder schlägt die Rutenspitze ein Mal kräftig aus. Dann ist ein Weilchen Ruhe und oft folgt noch ein Ausschlag. Kein Gezupfe wie bei Dorschen.
Sie legt sich mit dem Watti in den Sand und schluckt immer tiefer. Dabei bleibt sie liegen.


----------



## Reisender (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

*Brandungsfischen ...*

Erstens muß der Wind dir das Salzwasser in die Augen drücken...

Zweitens muß die Welle Brechen und die Salztropfen vom Wasser dir die Brille beschlagen...

Drittens sollten die Bisse kommen wie Hammer auf Eisen...

Viertens sollten deine Rutten mit 200 g Blei stehen wie ne eins...

Fünftens sagen alle du bist bekloppt bei Regen und Wind am Strand zu stehen ...

Sechstens solltest du deine Wattis bei ihren Namen kennen ...



Und wenn du dann mit Dorschen und Platte nach hause kommst bist du erschlagen und deine Frau versorgt deinen Fang !!

Das ist Brandung !! :vik::vik:



Was Zählt ist das machen und der Spaß und die Kunst was drau0 zu machen !! Alles andere ist nichts und wird auch nichts werden !!

Ab in die Brandung und genieße das was ist und kommt !!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Brandungsfischen ...*
> 
> Erstens muß der Wind dir das Salzwasser in die Augen drücken...
> 
> ...



Besser kann man es wirklich nicht beschreiben.
Werner sagte schon, "es muß drücken im Gesicht"! :vik:


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Auch wenn ich ja als Brückpapst eigentlich anderer Meinung sein müsste - es ist wie es ist: Brandungsangeln ist halt nur das Angeln vom Strand


----------



## isfischer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

@reisender,
punkt 1.a)
nasse fuesse und klamotten sind noch erwaehnenswert


----------



## Rosi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Dorsche im 5 Minuten-Takt und durch die Sehne pfeift der Wind....

Jaja, ihr seid alle hammerharte, wettergegerbte Kerle die mit 250g Bleien über Kopf pendeln. Mindestens bei Windstärke 7, Meterwellen, Schnee oder wahlweise Eisregen.
Wattis selbstverständlich in der Wärmebox, die sind empfindlich.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr seid alle hammerharte, wettergegerbte Kerle die mit 250g Bleien über Kopf pendeln. Mindestens bei Windstärke 7, Meterwellen, Schnee oder wahlweise Eisregen.
> Wattis selbstverständlich in der Wärmebox, die sind empfindlich.



Stimmt... alle schon gehabt :m


----------



## spin89 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Bzgl. der Bisserkennung, es gibt z.B. die Möglichkeit Stippruten einzusetzen.
> Ich habe mir zwei 5,00 m Stippen etwas umgebaut, man biegt sich ein "V" aus Nirodraht und befestigt dieses an der Spitze der Kopfrute da hinein legt man die Schnur von seiner Brandungsrute und schon hat man einen ganz feinen Bissanzeiger. Da erkennt man sogar das zupfen der Krabbler. .....
> ...




Sehr guter Tipp mache ich genauso, kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag noch, den zum "V" gebogenen Draht zusätzlich noch mit nem Leuchtschlauch überziehen und nen knicklich ran dann hat man vor allem im dunkelstem immernoch sauberste bisserkennung und weiss wo man die Schnur einhänhen muss.
Nachteil, man kann das mit den Stippen nur unter ruhigen Bedingungen machen und dann ist es ideal um die feinen Plattfischbisse zu erkennen.
Gruss Spin89


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Dorsche im 5 Minuten-Takt und durch die Sehne pfeift der Wind....
> 
> Jaja, ihr seid alle hammerharte, wettergegerbte Kerle die mit 250g Bleien über Kopf pendeln. Mindestens bei Windstärke 7, Meterwellen, Schnee oder wahlweise Eisregen.
> Wattis selbstverständlich in der Wärmebox, die sind empfindlich.



Stimmt Rosi hatte ich auch schon. Vor einigen Jahren beim Schurcup auf Fehmarn. Da hatten wir bei -7 Grad und einer richtg gutern Brise geangelt. Die Wattwürmer hatte ich um den Hals gebunden unterm Termoanzug sonst hätte ich nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Angefrohrene Wattis bekommst du nemlich nicht mal mehr auf den Haken weils nur noch Schmatter ist. Naja und die Fische wolln son Shit auch nicht fressen.


----------



## Reisender (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Besser kann man es wirklich nicht beschreiben.
> Werner sagte schon, "es muß drücken im Gesicht"! :vik:



Jep.....und im Winter mus es weh tun im Gesicht !! #6

Junge was habe ich schon ausgehalten....:q :q Über 5 Meter hohe Eisberge gekletter um ans Wasser zu kommen ......Gewitter, Regen wie aus Eimern....das fetzt und man Lacht sich selber aus, das man das alles mit macht nur um an ein bischen Fisch zu kommen !!  Und wenn du nicht aufpasst, kommen die Ratten unterm Eis vor und klauen dir noch 3 von 5 Dorschen die du auf Eis gelegt hast !! 

Brandung ist kein schön Wetter Angeln...das ist Power und aushalten, egal was kommt !!


----------



## Reisender (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Dorsche im 5 Minuten-Takt und durch die Sehne pfeift der Wind....
> 
> Jaja, ihr seid alle hammerharte, wettergegerbte Kerle die mit 250g Bleien über Kopf pendeln. Mindestens bei Windstärke 7, Meterwellen, Schnee oder wahlweise Eisregen.
> Wattis selbstverständlich in der Wärmebox, die sind empfindlich.





Genau Rosi.....bist du mit so einem Stählernden Kerl Verheiratet ??
Ein Gott von Mann......Muskeln wie 50er Mono.....Arme so stark wie ne 4.60 Black Star....Blinkend und Blitzend wie eine Bordetür....Gezeichnet durch unzählige Naben am Körper die ihn Haken, Pilker und viel mehr zugefügt haben über die Jahre ?? Ein Gesicht gezeichnet von der Natür...Stürme und Sonne die ihn die Haut ausgelaugt hat...

Genau das sind wir Rosi......

Der Fels in der Brandung......

Dieelitedermännlichkeit !! :vik:

Du kannst Mike zu mir sagen !!


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Oha, Dieelitedermännlichkeit, da sucht man jahrelang vergeblich und findet sie jungfräulich mitten in der Brandung, an der Brust einen warmen Wattwurmbeutel.|supergri





Sleepwalker schrieb:


> ... und hast somit auch eine ganz sensible Bisserkennung.


 
Moin Jens,
und damit wirst du dann so richtig hippelich, denn in guter Brandung wird die Bißanzeige nicht nur von den Fischen ausgelöst, sondern auch von Wind und Wellen. Das Knicklicht bewegt sich mit Windböen und Wellen. Wenn eine besonders große Welle an die Schnur schlägt, dann wackelt das Licht wie ein guter Biß. Manchmal ist das Blei hinter einem Stein verklemmt und eine Welle reißt es frei. Dann denkst du es beißt ein Riesendorsch. In der Brandung lieber nicht so sensibel und keine Schwabbelspitze.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Hi ,

 Kann Rosi da mehr als nur zustimmen. Wind und Wellen verursachen so manchen "Biß". Wenn dann noch die Rute innerhalb des Halters hin und her wackelt naht der Herzkasper in riesen Schritten....


----------



## flexxxone (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

eigentlich würd ich ja auch sagen, dass Brandungsangeln mit Dreibein und 2-3 Ruten und so is...

aber..

Wenn ich mit Wathosen in der Brandung stehe und spinne, dann ist doch das auch Brandungsangeln und zwar zu 100% - schließlich steh ich ja sogar im Wasser und lass mir vom Wetter den Ar*** von allen Seiten versohlen  

gruß
flexxx


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Stimmt Rosi hatte ich auch schon. Vor einigen Jahren beim Schurcup auf Fehmarn. Da hatten wir bei -7 Grad und einer richtg gutern Brise geangelt.



:m Ich war auch da... Würmer sind am Haken festgefroren wenn man die schon vorher bestückt hat. Sowas muß man aber trotzdem mal mitgemacht haben.


----------



## Sleepwalker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



flexxxone schrieb:


> eigentlich würd ich ja auch sagen, dass Brandungsangeln mit Dreibein und 2-3 Ruten und so is...
> 
> aber..
> 
> ...


 
Moin Flexxx,

dann hast du dir meine Beschreibung nicht richtig duchgelesen. Laut den Richtlinen des DAV, DMV und VDSF, dass sind ja nur mal alle Verbände die wir Angler hier in Deutschland angehören, ist es dem Brandungsangler nicht gestattet das Wasser, beim Auswerfen des Köders, zu betreten. Der Angler darf nur dann das Wasser betreten wenn er die Möglichkeit sieht seinen Fang, aufgrund eines Hängers, sicher zu Landen. 
Was ihr privat in der Brandung macht ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, nur geht ihr zu einer Veranstalltung, egal welche, werdet ihr es immer erleben das, dass Wasser nicht betreten werden darf.
Und um mal auf die Experten zu kommen die immer der Meinung sind, dass sie erst mal 100m rauslaufen müssen um dann max. 50m zu werfen. Lasst es lieber und lernt das Werfen vom Strand aus denn es sind schon einige Angler die dieses versucht haben ums Leben gekommen. Nicht nur weil sie die Brandung unterschätzt haben, es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das euch ein anderer Angler das Brandungsblei um die Ohren haut. Und so ein 170g bzw. 200g Blei soll meiner Meinung nach schlecht rauseitern.
Und sollte sich jetzt noch jemand diesbzgl. äußern wollen kann er mir gern eine PN schicken dann treffen wir uns mal und ich bringe ihm, mit dem richtigen Gerät das werfen bei.

Schöne Grüße
Jens


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Hi Jens,

Interessanter Beitrag. Vorallem das mit den Verbandsrichtlinien. Kannt ich so nicht.
Ist aber auch nur für gewisse Veranstaltungen wichtig.
Hier aber geht mir rein um die persönliche Ansicht. Vondaher ist die Sichtweise von Flexx ( er steht ja mit der Spinne mitten in der Brandung) durchaus logisch.....

Tja diese Wathosenreinläufer sind schon komisch. Laufen 20m rein und werfen 40m aus. Hatte am WE auch wieder einige davon. Vergeblich der Versuch denen zu zeigen und erklären das sie vom Strand wesentlich weiter werfen können.(vorallem gefahrlos) Kein Einsehen dabei........


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Wathosen in der Brandung stehe und spinne, dann ist doch das auch Brandungsangeln und zwar zu 100% -



Du bist dann ein Spinnangler in der Brandung aber lange noch kein Brandungsangler und zwar zu 100%  :m


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Mit Brandungsruten und Dreibein und anderes Gedöhns ist und bleibt die einzige Art des Brandungsangelns.

Alles andere ist angeln in der Brandung:- nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn ich am Strand in Rerik stehe bin ich ja noch in Deutschland und ,nur weil ich in der gleichen Ostsee stehe,noch lange nicht in Schweden.

Wortspielereien eben #h


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Nabend,


> Wortspielereien eben


Genau!! Denn daraus resultieren die rein pers. Sicht der Dinge. Darum gehts mir in diesem Thread.


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja diese Wathosenreinläufer sind schon komisch. Laufen 20m rein und werfen 40m aus. Hatte am WE auch wieder einige davon. Vergeblich der Versuch denen zu zeigen und erklären das sie vom Strand wesentlich weiter werfen können.(vorallem gefahrlos) Kein Einsehen dabei........



Moin Gunnar, hier trennt sich der Blinker vom Wattwurm. Was reine Temperamentsache ist, obwohl man Spinnfischen in der Brandung und Brandungsangeln eigentlich nicht vergleichen kann. Die Füße sind gleich eisig|supergri
Doch die Bedingungen sind sehr verschieden. Wenn man noch Spinnfischen kann, bleibt der kernige Brandungsangler zu Hause, denn es "drückt nicht im Gesicht" (nach MS)
Da sollten wir mal einen extra Thread zu aufmachen.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zählt alles zum Brandungsangeln???*

Moin Rosi,

Mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf die Brandungsangler die zum Auswerfen immer ins Wasser gehen. Spinnfischer waren nicht gemeint. Deren Aktionen kann ich nicht beurteilen da diese Art der Angelei nicht mein Ding ist.


----------

